# Replacement Tivo



## psgabin (Mar 29, 2003)

Tivo sending a replacement for my premiere HD. It died but not the hard drive, either power supply or MB. Audio no video. Any way is there a way for me to unload old hard drive into new HD by removing hard drives and using computer or other method. Really would prefer not to lose recordings and settings and start from scratch
thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

No, unless it's the power supply and you fix it. The recordings are all encrypted as they are written to the drive, and the encryption is specific to that motherboard.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

If you can see the DVR from a PC. you might be able to backup some of the recordings to a PC using  TiVo Desktop.

There is a season pass manager http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/index.do where you can transfer the Season Passes.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

WTF? Get lost, spammer. :down::down::down:


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

mr.unnatural said:


> WTF? Get lost, spammer. :down::down::down:


You talking to ME? or did I miss a deleted post?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

bshrock said:


> You talking to ME? or did I miss a deleted post?


There was a deleted post. The mods should have deleted my response along with the original spammer's post.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate spammers, I used to have to ban them from my forum.


----------

